#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Love, Relationships & Advice >  >  Best Pick up lines that will surely work!

## Abhinav2

it happens so many times that we want to talk to the opposite sex, but don't really know how to start a conversation. 

Here some pick up lines that might help!! 

 :(devil): 

> Crap. Something is wrong with my cell phone. {Oh Really. What is that?} Its just that...your numbers not in it. 

> I can't think of anyone else I'd rather survive a Zombie Apocalypse with

> If you were a burger at McDonald's you'd be the McGorgeous. 

> Can you take me to the bakery? Because, I want a Cutiepie like you!

> Could you please step away from the bar? You're melting all the ice!

These should work!   :(inlove): 





  Similar Threads: design and construction of pick and place robot arm Superb Lines Projection Of lines PPT Tag lines,one liners and slogans

----------

